# 8.2-Release won't mount root image off Toshiba DVD-burner at boot



## obelixboared (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

My Laptop (a Toshiba Satellite L500D with 2 AMD CPUs, 64-bit, 4GB RAM, 400GB HDD and 256MB ATI dedicated video card) boots up 8.2-Release DVD, but after the first menu, at least option 1 it only loads ahci module thinking dvd is Serial-ATA but not pcmcia/laptop dvd module.

It doesn't detect the DVD with ahci, just says errors before waiting 10 seconds to sleep devices. It doesn't mount the root image for installation. I believe the HDD is detected.

If I choose no ACPI or Safe Mode, other weird things happen or Safe Mode never tries to detect DVD.

When option No. 8 to go to boot loader prompt is selected, what do I type in to get modules etc. working?

Thanks,

Jimmy.


----------



## davidgurvich (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried changing settings in the BIOS and tested the DVD on a different system?  I've had issues where AHCI either needed to be enabled or disabled to install.  I recollect a system where numlock in the BIOS needed to be either on or off.  If numlock was left in the wrong state then installation failed.  After installation it didn't matter.


----------

